# Pantorouter



## bigbird007 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello,
I am looking to purchase a pantorouter originally designed by Matthias Wandel. Plans can be purchased, however, I wish to purchase a completed jig for my production department. I live in the Seattle area.
Thanks,
Carl G.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Carl.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

bigbird007 said:


> Hello,
> I am looking to purchase a pantorouter originally designed by Matthias Wandel. Plans can be purchased, however, I wish to purchase a completed jig for my production department. I live in the Seattle area.
> Thanks,
> Carl G.


I just watched that video on You Tube an hour ago and he said he didn't sell the completed jig, but does sell the plans. There is also a video showing how to construct it step by step. The only out I see is if you don't want to build it is buy the plans and try to find somebody to build it for you.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

This is not exactly a pantorouter, but similar, and it is an industrial quality tool that has technical support.

JDS Multi-Router Joinery Machine

This is another one, but more of an advanced hobby version.

Woodworker.com: MATCHMAKER FOR BOSCH


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The pantorouter has a big down fall, you can't get a true 1 to 1 copy but with Sears router recreator you can get a true copy and it's great for making signs..you can find them on eBay from tine to time for about 80.oo dollars.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

=====


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!

Look also for pantorouter made of steel in this forum and on youtube.
A guy called "Samourai" made one with soldered stell profile.
He lives in Japan, maybee He could make one for you?

Regards

Gérard


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> The pantorouter has a big down fall, you can't get a true 1 to 1 copy but with Sears router recreator you can get a true copy and it's great for making signs..you can find them on eBay from tine to time for about 80.oo dollars.
> 
> ...


well if you want to make alot of mortise and tenon for your production plant then pantorouter is the best bet and much faster than FMT ,Trend OR other jigs available in the market.
about making template is very easy for the job and i would say it's idiot proof coz matthias already gave very nice formula to calculate the measure ment for the job which is Template = 2 * tenon + ( 2 * cutter - bearing) 
so i don't think it's a big deal to follow these formulation to make template.
well soon i m coming with my new Hybrid Pantorouter video with little tamper in the design to use it much faster than origional one


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello Samourai!

I did like the first one, waiting for your improvements!

Regards.

Gérard


----------

